# Auction Bargains



## dtectr (Sep 19, 2011)

Picked these up at a school auction. 
Casting/Investment Vacuum table - $17.50, Retail: $800-1200 USD. 
Paragon SC-2 burnout, enameling, etc. oven - $20. Retail: $580+ USD.
Doing my own custom jewelry modeling, molding, and casting - Priceless!


----------



## acpeacemaker (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice buys, I can't ever seem to find a good auction. What kind of school?


----------



## dtectr (Sep 19, 2011)

acpeacemaker said:


> Nice buys, I can't ever seem to find a good auction. What kind of school?


I had the same problem, so using www.auctionzip.com , I found a good auctioneer & follow his auctions. get on speaking terms with him - he'll look for your hand or for you, if items he knows you like come available. See if he treats you with respect - if he does, he's likely to be fair & straightforward, unless you give him reason not to.

I saw the vac table in the listing fotos, kind of in the corner, but never thought I'd get it. But, when he started out with, "I don't know what the heck this thing is - does anybody know?" - I kept my mouth shut & got it for a relative song.

just my dos centavos.

good luck.
dtectr


----------



## skeeter629 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hey dtectr, how would you like to double your money? lol
Very nice find. :mrgreen:


----------

